# Not postin much but shootin often



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Figured I'd post some up to share. I'm always checkin in and am amazed at most of what folks are doin. I get alot of pics taken but hardly ever want to sit here and mess around on the computer. At rather be outthere!! Here's a mix of what I've been doin.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's some B&W stuff including some scans from an old Pentax 67.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That's some very nice work. It has been awhile hasn't it? I especially like the the old tractor and the woman on the porch. Beautiful.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it's no good y'all just going off like that and taking a bajillion photos without sharing 'em y'know.

i love every single one. my favourites are #1 in the first post and #2 in the second, with #5 in the second post high on the quirk factor. that tractor takes the cake though. i love the lighting.

great photos! thanks so much for sharing. don't leave it so long next time. 

rosesm


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice dual set of images. Love the color ones and I like the B&W just as much.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a lot of work right there. I like the variety.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Beats the heck outta R/C 

How's it been going Trey?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey there Donnie, your one of the ones I've been impressed with. Thanks for the comments all. Your right Karen, I actually had more I wanted to post but felt I was already going overboard.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Trey. I have really been enjoying the camera stuff.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

post card material there wow, what kind of bird is that


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Red Headed Woodpecker. Populations are suppose to be in decline do to lack of forest. I have seen several small colonies in Spring Branch including my back yard this year.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

I thought they were extinct, wow


----------

